# Relyat's journey



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Well.

After having been made an offer in November to leave work and making the decision to accept, things are now starting to happen.

Last day at work was 20th February and my last official day of service was 31st March, so I am now a pensioner - still getting to grips with that !!

Estate agents attended and our house in U.K. is now for sale.

Off to the Job Centre later to find something to tide me over in the short term.

Arrive in Gandia area on Monday for another round of house viewings, hopefully more successful than the last. 

This now feels, at last, as though it is all real and starting to happen. I have to say that with all that is going on my head is spinning at times, but I am sure it will all come to fruition in the due fullness of time. Added to that we had the return of our youngest yesterday from 3 months in S.E Asia followed by a year working in Australia - too much at once !!!!!!

I thought that rather than hijack anyone else's thread, particularly Cambio to whom I am grateful for the bulletins, I would start our own one. I can't promise regular updates, only as something of note happens and I hope that it is of interest and possibly of use to someone else.

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Relyat said:


> Well.
> 
> After having been made an offer in November to leave work and making the decision to accept, things are now starting to happen.
> 
> ...


I always say, I can't imagine making this move as a "real" adult with financial, family and language concerns, so your head really must be spinning.
And how wonderful to have your son/ daughter home - again I can't imagine what it must be like to not see children for so long. Although that's exactly what I did to my parents, I can't imagine not seeing my daughter for more than a year. I'll probably find out in a couple of years time!

Keep us posted!


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

Relyat said:


> Well.
> 
> After having been made an offer in November to leave work and making the decision to accept, things are now starting to happen.
> 
> ...


Hey, good luck with your exciting new adventure! 

Thanks very much for volunteering to keep us updated with your progress - it's always fascinating to hear how others of us navigate the somewhat arduous route to the achievement of new homes and lives within a chosen Spanish location! 

BTW; I'm intrigued to know how you decided that Gandía was for you - I haven't yet visited that city, but hope to do so, later this year. its location, as a small coastal city, with spectacular mountain scenery behind, sounds very tempting..!

Buena suerte!
GC


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Thank you for your comments and good wishes.

As for Gandia, we had been to most of the other coastal areas of Spain, but the area between Valencia and Alicante was unknown to us. So, last September with a potential move in mind, we stayed in Oliva and explored the area and liked what we found. Returned again in February and again, for our purposes, it suited us.

We won't be moving to the town of Gandia, but will be within not very many miles. I might even be in a position to reveal more in a week or so - if I find out that is.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola

When I retired, I started keeping a daily diary on my computer; it is good to look back sometimes to realise the journey you have completed. My diary is just completing year eleven! 

Davexf


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm not at all good with diaries and the like. However, having read so much on this forum and found it both interesting and invaluable in terms of reference and information, I thought it only fair to contribute my bit.

I'm travelling a path well worn by others, but it is new to me and in turn it will be new to others in the future - I hope that I can entertain and in small measure inform anyone who reads this. It would be good if the same time I repay some of the help and advice that I have received.

I know that it won't be straightforward but I'm looking forward to every step of the way.


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

First day wasn't too bad. 4 seen and all pretty much as described - apart from the distance from town, which was "optimistic"!.
See what today brings


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Now back in the U.K.

For sale sign is in the front garden and the agent tells me we have several viewings booked.

Spanish side was not so successful. We had arranged to see 20 houses, but one was sold prior to our arrival. Of the remainder we had one favourite and several "first reserves". We had strict criteria about what each had to have and where it should be in relation to local facilities. This was not a holiday!!

We ended up with two possibles, the vendor of one of them did not entertain our offer, or enter any negotiation; this despite it being clear that it was over priced compared to others in the area and that we were serious and would negotiate. The second was our original favourite, but that's where the problems start. 

On arrival, we found it to be on an urbanisation that was not completed, roads and pavements are made up but only half the plots built on and no street lights. Mains water is connected but not electricity, the cables terminate just inside the boundary wall; some of the houses in the road have cables connected to the meter, others have cables bypassing the meter straight into the house. Inside is 95% completed outside 100%.

Our initial enquiries suggest that it does not have a Certificate of Habitation and that the road (which is named) is not registered, although several of the houses appear to have been lived in for some time. 

This has raised serious doubts, but.......it was our favourite. So we have instructed a Solicitor (recommended by a friend) to conduct preliminary enquiries to establish the legal standing of the house and any potential charges that might be due. I said that it wouldn't be straightforward, but I can't just dismiss it without finding out.

A disappointing end to the week, but that is the way of it. On the good side, NIE was obtained and a Bank account opened, so on that front we are ready to go.


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

Relyat said:


> Now back in the U.K.
> 
> For sale sign is in the front garden and the agent tells me we have several viewings booked.
> 
> ...


Hi again - Phew! You're certainly getting first hand experience of the potential pitfalls, best avoided, in the Spanish housing market..! Although I respect and salute your courage and determination in taking on this whole challenge, I'm wondering whether you mightn't wish to consider the advice which is so often proffered, within this forum, to _'newbie'_ migrants - namely, to rent a Spanish property for a period, within your chosen area? 

A period spent as tenants would enable yourself and your family to catch your collective breath, following your move from the UK and sudden change of lifestyle - and then to have more time available to check-out the properties for sale, including access to any necessary amenities and services, within your favoured locations!

I think, also, that it's always worthwhile to be able to take the time to create opportunities to meet local residents, because their _in-depth_ knowledge of their own city/town/village/area/neighbourhood etc. is likely to be invaluable to any recently arrived house-hunting migrant. 

Other Forum members have described, previously, how they've found themselves, after a few years in Spain, to be living in properties and/or places very different from those they'd preferred, initially. Practical experience of life in a specific Spanish location (albeit, as a 'temporary' resident) has been known to result in a complete change of both hearts and minds - with infinitely better choices being made, in consequence..!

So, again; good luck with everything involved in your imminent move - you will all have time, one day, soon, to relax in your own Spanish home, reminisce about this crazy period of migration - and smile a lot..LOL!

Saludos,
GC


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

Relyat said:


> ...the vendor of one of them did not entertain our offer, or enter any negotiation...


Walk away!



Relyat said:


> On arrival, we found it to be on an urbanisation that was not completed...


Walk away!

Guapachica has good advice—rent somewhere for a while first until you get a feel for the area. Then look at as many properties as you like in your leisure!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Relyat said:


> Now back in the U.K.
> 
> For sale sign is in the front garden and the agent tells me we have several viewings booked.
> 
> ...


If it is an incomplete urbanisation - walk away. There is one some distance from here, where SWMBO goes to translate on behalf of the owners association. roughly 50% of the properties are incomplete and only a handful are occupied all year. The rest are used as a second home by people from as far away as Madrid and, with the current financial constraints, are rarely visited. The original plan was to have a small shopping centre (2 or 3 small shops) but, of course, with the builder now broke, that will not happen. Many of the partly completed properties are not proofed against the elements so are deteriorating. Communal maintenance/cleaning is poor. There is no real indication that the situation is likely to improve any time in the near future.

There are so many established properties available that risking your money and future on an ideal that may well turn out to be a pig in a poke is just not worth it.


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Thank you for the replies.

We might end up renting, but that will only be because we haven't bought in Spain by the time that we have sold here. We know the area and are more than happy with it, we have visited anywhere we would be prepared to live. Nowhere is perfect and will have all that my heart desires in the right place with the sun at the perfect angle at 11.37 am. I know that all of this involves a certain degree of compromise and am happy with that, but I know WHERE I want to be.

As regards the particular house, my head tells me exactly what you tell me, but, I have to find out......


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

It's impossible to 'know' an area until you have spent a substantial,continuous period of time living in it. I had been visiting and spending long periods of time in Prague for over thirty years before making a permanent move there. When exposed to the contingencies and practicalities of everyday life it soon became evident that this was not where I wanted to spend the rest of my life.
We rented so a move to Spain was easy.
The first rental we found here was in an area we grew to dislike so again an easy move. We are very happy in the house and area we are in and could now happily buy if we were so inclined but we are happy to rent.
The half-completed urb you describe could as Baldy says present very many problems. How would you feel about living on a half- finished estate in the UK?
Moving to Spain is not quite like moving to China or Ukraine. It is a modern,prosperous western EU state, even in its present state of crisis. It is not the Wild West by a long chalk. But there are plenty of cowboys out there ready to deprive the inexperienced and unwary of their hardearned cash.
Caveat emptor is always an essential guide but even more so when any mistake is one you can't afford to make. Take your time, look around.....there are more properties for sale and more anxious, even desperate sellers, than there are wlliing buyers.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

> mrypg9 The half-completed urb you describe could as Baldy says present very many problems. How would you feel about living on a half- finished estate in the UK?
> Moving to Spain is not quite like moving to China or Ukraine. It is a modern,prosperous western EU state, even in its present state of crisis. It is not the Wild West by a long chalk. But there are plenty of cowboys out there ready to deprive the inexperienced and unwary of their hardearned cash.
> Caveat emptor is always an essential guide


And not only how would you feel about living on a half finished estate, but a half finished estate that is very unlikely that will stay half finished, or will be so for another 10/ 15/ 20 years. 
More caveat emptor and less carpe diem


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> And not only how would you feel about living on a half finished estate, but a half finished estate that is very unlikely that will stay half finished, or will be so for another 10/ 15/ 20 years.
> More caveat emptor and less carpe diem


More caveat emptor and less carpe diem....I like that!!

So much so that I shall now steal it for future use and pass it off as my own invention.


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

I have moved, through work, from one end of the country to the other and back again. Each move involved time spent in areas we might want to live in and, when a prospective house was identified, visits on various days at different times of the day and night, wlking around getting a feel for what it offered. This is the same tactic that I have employed in Spain, so I am content with the area. The issues around the house and the street upon which it is situated, are the ones that I have to investigate. When we first found it, it seemed too good to be true and that may well be the case. However, if not then I would kick myself at some point in the future. It is a "would like to have" - but not at any cost.

If it is not to be then that is that, there are many others out there and we have resumed scouring the internet.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> And not only how would you feel about living on a half finished estate, but a half finished estate that is very unlikely that will stay half finished, or will be so for another 10/ 15/ 20 years.
> More caveat emptor and less carpe diem


Not correct even after numerous edits
but a half finished estate that is very *likely* that will stay half finished,


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2014)

Relyat
We are at almost the same stage as yourself and indeed, searching in almost the same area, though we are still in Spain and thus have not yet put the house on the market. Of course you have to explore this to the end or you'll never be emotionally free to settle anywhere else. It will always be, "perhaps we should have…". You sound as if you have the common sense and the experience to walk away once the exploration process has been completed. We've just done this too, on discovering the lack of a habitation certificate. But in the end… remember also that empty urbs attract burglars and, who knows in the future, squatters? Good luck in your search.


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

As we thought, what seemed too good to be true has proved to be.

The house in question does not have a Certificate of occupancy due to the urbanisation not being completed and there is no projection of when the rest of the work needed will be started, let alone finished. Fees for this have been paid to date, but there will be another bill of 6K Euros on completion, this however, could rise. The electrical installation is incomplete and thus cannot be connected, although when we viewed it, there were lights and appliances connected. So, that's the end of that and our search resumes.......

On the good side, we've received and accepted an offer on our house in the U.K.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Relyat said:


> As we thought, what seemed too good to be true has proved to be.
> 
> The house in question does not have a Certificate of occupancy due to the urbanisation not being completed and there is no projection of when the rest of the work needed will be started, let alone finished. Fees for this have been paid to date, but there will be another bill of 6K Euros on completion, this however, could rise. The electrical installation is incomplete and thus cannot be connected, although when we viewed it, there were lights and appliances connected. So, that's the end of that and our search resumes.......
> 
> On the good side, we've received and accepted an offer on our house in the U.K.


We don't want to pull the "I told you so" line but we have encountered many of those tales of woe and, in part, use that information to advise others despite our not having experienced such misfortune personally, which is why you were advised to 'walk away'.

Pleased to hear of your good news on the UK front. Now it all happens.


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> We don't want to pull the "I told you so" line but we have encountered many of those tales of woe and, in part, use that information to advise others despite our not having experienced such misfortune personally, which is why you were advised to 'walk away'.
> 
> Pleased to hear of your good news on the UK front. Now it all happens.


And I am grateful for all advice, especially from those more used to the systems and pitfalls than I. 

Your collective advice and wisdom echoed what I felt upon seeing the house "in the flesh", but, as it was Mrs R's favourite, I had to confirm everything for the sake of future peace of mind. Not a case of ignoring what was said, but using it to season my already sceptical eye!!!!


----------



## neilmac (Sep 10, 2008)

The area is lovely - we are about 20k inland from Gandia. It is beautiful and the people are friendly. 

We are in Montichelvo so if you want to ask anything specifically about the area we MAY be able to help.....


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

neilmac said:


> The area is lovely - we are about 20k inland from Gandia. It is beautiful and the people are friendly.
> 
> We are in Montichelvo so if you want to ask anything specifically about the area we MAY be able to help.....


Thank you. We passed you a few times a week or so ago.......the house that spiked our interest is in Rugat!


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

Relyat said:


> As we thought, what seemed too good to be true has proved to be.
> 
> The house in question does not have a Certificate of occupancy due to the urbanisation not being completed and there is no projection of when the rest of the work needed will be started, let alone finished. Fees for this have been paid to date, but there will be another bill of 6K Euros on completion, this however, could rise. The electrical installation is incomplete and thus cannot be connected, although when we viewed it, there were lights and appliances connected. So, that's the end of that and our search resumes.......
> 
> On the good side, we've received and accepted an offer on our house in the U.K.


Hi - Phew! A somewhat close call, but you've lived to tell the tale, yeah? Congrats. on having found your own 'willing buyer'...you're certainly having much better luck than that Spanish property's sales agent, just now, LOL!

Saludos,
GC


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Not wishing to tempt fate, but, house was found on another visit a couple of weeks ago. Offer has been submitted and accepted. Solicitor instructed.

Hopefully, not too long now..............


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

I spend most of my time in Oliva town. Beautiful village. Near the beach, etc. I like Tossal Gros, Bellavista and Panorama urbs. But you'll need a car to go everywhere, although it is only a 5 mins drive to the shops and beaches but I am too lazy! We are still looking and we have been renting now for 3 years!! Can't find what we want! lol!

But after 3 years renting, we now know for sure this is where we want to be. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Every house that I've looked at - and there's been a lot !! - has been a compromise one way or another. I accept that with a limited budget, my options are limited, but, I've still found places that suit my needs and wants. With luck and a following wind, this one will be mine and we won't be too distant neighbours !!


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Hmm, ..... still some delays due to the vendor not having instructed their Solicitor yet?

I am told that I will hear more on Monday......we'll see.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2014)

We're a step behind you, Relyat. We have had to return to Ireland for family reasons but will be back in a couple of months. Meanwhile, the house here is about to go on the market and we are in discussions over three different houses we saw before we had to return last week, two of which we are seriously interested in and one of which would do. As you say, on a limited budget all houses involve a compromise.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

meetloaf said:


> As you say, on a limited budget all houses involve a compromise.


Unless you are very lucky!


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Relyat said:


> Hmm, ..... still some delays due to the vendor not having instructed their Solicitor yet?
> 
> I am told that I will hear more on Monday......we'll see.


Hi we are in much the same position , have looked at many houses , here in Spain at the moment and the house we wanted had no cert of habitation , but will get more news from the lawyer on Tuesday after he has been to the town hall , we have found another and will most likely put an offer on that one after speaking to the lawyer on Tuesday , it sure is a roller coaster but with a bit of patience we are sure we will get the right house , thank goodness for a good lawyer who came on recommendation from friends in Spain who have used him for the last 8 yrs !

Good Luck !


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2014)

maureen47 said:


> Hi we are in much the same position , have looked at many houses , here in Spain at the moment and the house we wanted had no cert of habitation , but will get more news from the lawyer on Tuesday after he has been to the town hall , we have found another and will most likely put an offer on that one after speaking to the lawyer on Tuesday , it sure is a roller coaster but with a bit of patience we are sure we will get the right house , thank goodness for a good lawyer who came on recommendation from friends in Spain who have used him for the last 8 yrs !
> 
> Good Luck !


Aha! Someone with a reliable lawyer and in Valencia. Would you be prepared to PM me with his details? We are also looking for a good gestor. Anywhere inland of Denia would be ideal but Valencia is fine.


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

pm sent


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

meetloaf said:


> Aha! Someone with a reliable lawyer and in Valencia. Would you be prepared to PM me with his details? We are also looking for a good gestor. Anywhere inland of Denia would be ideal but Valencia is fine.


Hi he is in Gandia , I will PM you his details


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2014)

We now have NIE numbers, a Spanish bank account, are looking into buying a car, estate agents coming round tomorrow then home here on the market asap. It's beginning to feel real!!! It's actually very encouraging to hear from others who are more or less at the same stage in the process. Who's going to throw the first housewarming party?


----------



## saj51 (Dec 27, 2012)

Sorry to butt into your thread but Relyat could you please pm those Gestor details to me as well. We are coming over to arrange a rental property in oct and will need one to look over the lease before signing. Hoping to sort out NEI no. at Spanish Consulate in Edinburgh before we travel. Does anyone know if these have an expiry date?

We are in the thick of arranging tenants for our place in Scotland, Quotes for private health cover, Dog passports and trading in our car for LHD - Phew. Don't know what we are going to do with ourselves when we finally get there lol maybe a few glasses of wine on our terrace to catch our breath. It will be all worth it 

Good Luck with the House purchase, it's been interesting to follow your journey.

ps Party's at your place Meetloaf :rockon:


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

saj51 said:


> Sorry to butt into your thread but Relyat could you please pm those Gestor details to me as well. We are coming over to arrange a rental property in oct and will need one to look over the lease before signing. Hoping to sort out NEI no. at Spanish Consulate in Edinburgh before we travel. Does anyone know if these have an expiry date?
> 
> We are in the thick of arranging tenants for our place in Scotland, Quotes for private health cover, Dog passports and trading in our car for LHD - Phew. Don't know what we are going to do with ourselves when we finally get there lol maybe a few glasses of wine on our terrace to catch our breath. It will be all worth it
> 
> ...


Unless you take out your NIE as part of registering as a resident, the *certificate* of your NIE expires, usually after three months (the number remains but you will need to get a new certificate). When you register as a resident the certificate you get then has no expiry date.


----------



## saj51 (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks Baldilocks,
Think will leave NIE certificate until we arrive in Spain as it can take 3 months to receive from Consulate - by that time it will have expired. Will probably need a valid certificate to sign Rental contract. Was trying to be organized before we arrived.


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

saj51 said:


> Sorry to butt into your thread but Relyat could you please pm those Gestor details to me as well. We are coming over to arrange a rental property in oct and will need one to look over the lease before signing. Hoping to sort out NEI no. at Spanish Consulate in Edinburgh before we travel. Does anyone know if these have an expiry date?
> 
> We are in the thick of arranging tenants for our place in Scotland, Quotes for private health cover, Dog passports and trading in our car for LHD - Phew. Don't know what we are going to do with ourselves when we finally get there lol maybe a few glasses of wine on our terrace to catch our breath. It will be all worth it
> 
> ...


pm sent


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

I've been a bit quiet on my story for the past few weeks but there's a reason for that - nothing has happened.

I've been waiting for a month but had no progress, only promises that within a few days something would happen. We were discussing this a couple of evenings ago, wondering when, or indeed whether, we would ever buy the house and speculating on the reasons for the inaction, when we received some news about another house that we had looked at prior to seeing the one in question. Needless to say, this provoked further discussion which led to a decision being taken.

We have now withdrawn our offer and interest and made a successful offer on the "second choice". A deposit to reserve it and remove from sale has been paid, initial contract viewed and Solicitor instructed. It is my hope and belief that this one will proceed at an acceptable pace.

I've said it before, I never expected it to be straightforward or easy........................!


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Relyat said:


> I've been a bit quiet on my story for the past few weeks but there's a reason for that - nothing has happened.
> 
> I've been waiting for a month but had no progress, only promises that within a few days something would happen. We were discussing this a couple of evenings ago, wondering when, or indeed whether, we would ever buy the house and speculating on the reasons for the inaction, when we received some news about another house that we had looked at prior to seeing the one in question. Needless to say, this provoked further discussion which led to a decision being taken.
> 
> ...


Good Luck we were in the same position and withdrew from the original . saved by the bell I think ! and now our contract is going through , as you say its not easy but worth it in the end


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Your location says Chella, is that the area in which you are buying? If so, we won't be too far away.

There is more to my tale than I have stated so far, in time it might be appropriate to say more, but not for now. Suffice to say that we are content that it is third time lucky and there is another omen that since placing the deposit we have noticed.....


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Relyat said:


> Your location says Chella, is that the area in which you are buying? If so, we won't be too far away.
> 
> There is more to my tale than I have stated so far, in time it might be appropriate to say more, but not for now. Suffice to say that we are content that it is third time lucky and there is another omen that since placing the deposit we have noticed.....



Yes thats the area , are you near there then ? and hope you are third time lucky its a bit stressful trying to get sorted out !n Spain !


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

We will be near Montserrat, 40km or so from you.

The stress comes from people not doing what they say they are going to do......


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2014)

Ah, Monserrat. We looked at properties there on our way back from our mountain further south when travelling home two weeks ago. There are some real bargains to be had in that area. After consideration we decided we loved our mountainous area too much and would settle there, even if it means waiting for a property. I have to say, though, that what you could buy there for a very reasonable sum raised some eyebrows in the Meetloaf household.

Update on the Meetloaves for anyone interested. We now have a lawyer and he is investigating title and other potential legal problems on what I, certainly, want to be our home in Spain (I would rate it No.1 out of three on the short list whereas OH rates it No.2). However, we can actually afford this one whereas we can't afford the one he likes, which seems to settle the argument.

Apologies to Relyat if he feels I'm muscling in on his thread but it does feel as if a group of us are at roughly the same stage and even in more or less the same area at the same time. There's a bit of mutual support going on here and hopefully also, newbies can learn about potential pitfalls and how persistent you have to be!


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

No apologies necessary, it might be titled mine but we are sharing this.

You must let me know where you are going when you get settled


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Relyat said:


> We will be near Montserrat, 40km or so from you.
> 
> The stress comes from people not doing what they say they are going to do......



Its not an area I know , is it near Barcelona ? We are further south nearer Valencia


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

meetloaf said:


> Ah, Monserrat. We looked at properties there on our way back from our mountain further south when travelling home two weeks ago. There are some real bargains to be had in that area. After consideration we decided we loved our mountainous area too much and would settle there, even if it means waiting for a property. I have to say, though, that what you could buy there for a very reasonable sum raised some eyebrows in the Meetloaf household.
> 
> Update on the Meetloaves for anyone interested. We now have a lawyer and he is investigating title and other potential legal problems on what I, certainly, want to be our home in Spain (I would rate it No.1 out of three on the short list whereas OH rates it No.2). However, we can actually afford this one whereas we can't afford the one he likes, which seems to settle the argument.
> 
> Apologies to Relyat if he feels I'm muscling in on his thread but it does feel as if a group of us are at roughly the same stage and even in more or less the same area at the same time. There's a bit of mutual support going on here and hopefully also, newbies can learn about potential pitfalls and how persistent you have to be!


Good Luck with you purchase , we should have our contract in the next 2 weeks , good thing is after much negotiation we have agreed price , terms and conditions with the current owners and fingers crossed have the house we want, I am trying not to get too excited until contracts are signed , its been a stressful few weeks but all worth it in the end, we have had lots of good advice but sometimes I think you have to go through the journey and learn for yourself, my family in Spain are resisting saying ' we told you so ' lol but they were right about some of initial choices of house


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

maureen47 said:


> Its not an area I know , is it near Barcelona ? We are further south nearer Valencia


It's due North of you about 2/3 of the way to Valencia


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Relyat said:


> It's due North of you about 2/3 of the way to Valencia


Ah ok , are you now set on that area ?


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

maureen47 said:


> Ah ok , are you now set on that area ?


Yes, it's at the northern edge of the greater area that we wanted so fits with our requirements.

Our Solicitor has been in touch to say that he has already contacted the seller's Solicitor and has commenced the searches, so fingers crossed.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

I think the Goverment is going to scrap the ITP this month! On 13th June they will announce it, and then on the 27th they will approve it. (Consejo de Mninistros)

That means it is 10% VAT (Impuesto de Transmissiones Patrimoniales), that you all will save. Just in case I will wait to see what they announce and for when exactly.


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Lolito said:


> I think the Goverment is going to scrap the ITP this month! On 13th June they will announce it, and then on the 27th they will approve it. (Consejo de Mninistros)
> 
> That means it is 10% VAT (Impuesto de Transmissiones Patrimoniales), that you all will save. Just in case I will wait to see what they announce and for when exactly.



That would be a big saving , if you could update if you hear anything that would be much appreciated , thank you


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

I will keep an eye on it, they've been talking about it for months, but if they don't get rid of it (for at least one year), they will reduce it. Here in Valencia, it is 10% although in other comunidades is less. But even if they reduce it to 4% as they did in 2012, it is a lot of money you save. 

I am actively looking for a property to buy, and viewed lots so far, but I think we'll wait a bit longer and see what happens. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Lolito said:


> I will keep an eye on it, they've been talking about it for months, but if they don't get rid of it (for at least one year), they will reduce it. Here in Valencia, it is 10% although in other comunidades is less. But even if they reduce it to 4% as they did in 2012, it is a lot of money you save.
> 
> I am actively looking for a property to buy, and viewed lots so far, but I think we'll wait a bit longer and see what happens. Fingers crossed!


We too have viewed lots in the Valencia area , we have found one now and have a contract that we dont complete until June 2015 would be fab if the tax was less and even better if not at all !


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

If true, this would be welcome news for many - me included.

I await any news and have alerted my Solicitor


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Lolito said:


> I think the Goverment is going to scrap the ITP this month! On 13th June they will announce it, and then on the 27th they will approve it. (Consejo de Mninistros)
> 
> That means it is 10% VAT (Impuesto de Transmissiones Patrimoniales), that you all will save. Just in case I will wait to see what they announce and for when exactly.


Received this from my Solicitor today:-

"It is true that the Government is going to approve some changes in the law this month.
It is said that the European Union wants Spain to reduce some taxes, but our Government is going to follow only some of their recommendations.
I personally don't believe that they stop this tax, as this changement would affect too much the income and budget of the Town Halls and Regional Governments. Even so, nobody knows what is going to happen."

I wait with interest for further developments


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Relyat said:


> Received this from my Solicitor today:-
> 
> "It is true that the Government is going to approve some changes in the law this month.
> It is said that the European Union wants Spain to reduce some taxes, but our Government is going to follow only some of their recommendations.
> ...


Thank for that , we will have to wait and see , perhaps a reduction rather than none at all , anything would help ! Maybe they will leave to the local governments to sort out , we are buying in Valencia and it is one of the highest at 10%


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2014)

Lolito said:


> I think the Goverment is going to scrap the ITP this month! On 13th June they will announce it, and then on the 27th they will approve it. (Consejo de Mninistros)
> 
> That means it is 10% VAT (Impuesto de Transmissiones Patrimoniales), that you all will save. Just in case I will wait to see what they announce and for when exactly.


Any news about this?


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

I think the Government has postponed it till Friday next (20th), due to the thingy with the new King on wednesday, they were running behind. But 20th is the due date, so we'll have to wait one more week! arrgh! Typical!


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2014)

Lolito said:


> I think the Government has postponed it till Friday next (20th), due to the thingy with the new King on wednesday, they were running behind. But 20th is the due date, so we'll have to wait one more week! arrgh! Typical!


Thanks for this info. Can I ask - what is the source of your information about this tax reduction?


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Common knowledge, everybody is talking about it. 

Just put 'Reforma Fiscal Junio 2014' and they tell you more or less what they are planning to do, but in the end, we won't know for sure until it happens. They talk about scrapping it or at least reduce it as they did in 2011/12.


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Well, sadly nothing came of that.

On a positive note, I applied for our S1's today and all went well. They carried out some checks online as I waited and then O.K.'d them. I was told that it was as well that I applied today as they expect to be snowed under after tonight and said that they fully expect not to be able to answer all the calls/deal with the applications. Just waiting for the final details to be ironed out on the sale and purchase and we'll be on our way!


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2014)

Relyat said:


> Well, sadly nothing came of that.


Is the tax reduction a dead duck?


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Apparently, the Spanish Government didn't listen to the EU about increasing the IVA (VAT) and reducing or scrapping the ITP, they decided not to do anything about it this year. 

Pah!


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2014)

Lolito said:


> Apparently, the Spanish Government didn't listen to the EU about increasing the IVA (VAT) and reducing or scrapping the ITP, they decided not to do anything about it this year.
> 
> Pah!


oh s***. That's going to cause us problems. Ah well, whoever said it was going to be easy.


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Some things are moving, others aren't.

After hearing not much from Solicitors UK side, we had a letter out of the blue last week saying that completion was today. After negotiation, we agreed on the 18th, goods and chattels being loaded on the 14th for onward transportation (if anyone's interested, I'll let you know who did it and how they performed after the event).

All well and good, but, still have not received a completion date for Spanish side.

One way or another it will work out and we will get where we want to be, it's all part of the journey but it's not good for the nerves !!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2014)

For sure it's not good for the nerves. We lost our Spanish villa at the 59th minute as a cash buyer appeared from nowhere. We have accepted a bid on our house here and are packing. We have nowhere to go, lol. A bit like Relyat. However, we are absolutely determined to be in Spain in September, even if its in rented accommodation for a few months. I have counted the weeks, and minus holidays and other commitments, we have five weeks to pack up and go. I can't wait. OH is stressed out. I am spending the evening ebaying things we can't take with us. It can only get better.


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Relyat said:


> Some things are moving, others aren't.
> 
> After hearing not much from Solicitors UK side, we had a letter out of the blue last week saying that completion was today. After negotiation, we agreed on the 18th, goods and chattels being loaded on the 14th for onward transportation (if anyone's interested, I'll let you know who did it and how they performed after the event).
> 
> ...


All the best guys , hope you get the spanish side sorted and let us know how the onward transportation went


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

meetloaf said:


> For sure it's not good for the nerves. We lost our Spanish villa at the 59th minute as a cash buyer appeared from nowhere. We have accepted a bid on our house here and are packing. We have nowhere to go, lol. A bit like Relyat. However, we are absolutely determined to be in Spain in September, even if its in rented accommodation for a few months. I have counted the weeks, and minus holidays and other commitments, we have five weeks to pack up and go. I can't wait. OH is stressed out. I am spending the evening ebaying things we can't take with us. It can only get better.



Good Luck and keep us posted


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

*!!*



meetloaf said:


> For sure it's not good for the nerves. We lost our Spanish villa at the 59th minute as a cash buyer appeared from nowhere. We have accepted a bid on our house here and are packing. We have nowhere to go, lol. A bit like Relyat. However, we are absolutely determined to be in Spain in September, even if its in rented accommodation for a few months. I have counted the weeks, and minus holidays and other commitments, we have five weeks to pack up and go. I can't wait. OH is stressed out. I am spending the evening ebaying things we can't take with us. It can only get better.


Bids, buyer etc are a real trial.

I've been Ebaying, Gumtreeing, etc until I'm Sick a more treeing !!!!!
I never had a clue how much stuff we'd hoarded that we don't need.

It has crept up on us, but, now we know what the date is we will have to deal with it.


----------



## saj51 (Dec 27, 2012)

We are on countdown now for the 22nd Sept. All wordly goods and chattels being put into store for a month, then a leisurely drive from Zebrugge to Oliva (hopefully) where we have rented a villa, just for a month, to allow us to search for somewhere long term. Fortunately we haven't got as big a decision to make as you guys as we will only be renting.
Need to book the ferry and some overnight stops, Sort out dog Passports, organise and de- clutter all our stuff and try to arrange to see everyone to say goodbye. 
The Lady that we have rented the villa from is British and she has kindly offered to help us once we arrive which is so lovely of her. She called the other night to confirm a couple of details and was on the phone for nearly an hour passing on information about the area and some good tips about renting.
Really getting excited now, tho still having a few wobbles when we realise it's really going to happen after planning it for so long, but think it's natural, after all it's a big move physically and emotionally.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

saj51 said:


> We are on countdown now for the 22nd Sept. All wordly goods and chattels being put into store for a month, then a leisurely drive from Zebrugge to Oliva (hopefully) where we have rented a villa, just for a month, to allow us to search for somewhere long term. Fortunately we haven't got as big a decision to make as you guys as we will only be renting.
> Need to book the ferry and some overnight stops, Sort out dog Passports, organise and de- clutter all our stuff and try to arrange to see everyone to say goodbye.
> The Lady that we have rented the villa from is British and she has kindly offered to help us once we arrive which is so lovely of her. She called the other night to confirm a couple of details and was on the phone for nearly an hour passing on information about the area and some good tips about renting.
> Really getting excited now, tho still having a few wobbles when we realise it's really going to happen after planning it for so long, but think it's natural, after all it's a big move physically and emotionally.


Any particular reason for using a ferry rather than the Channel Tunnel? We used the latter and it was a dream, no mal-de-mer, check-in, board and you are on the other side in about an hour (probably less time than it takes to actually get on board the ferry) and better still the dogs are with you in the vehicle so they are much less stressed.


----------



## saj51 (Dec 27, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> Any particular reason for using a ferry rather than the Channel Tunnel? We used the latter and it was a dream, no mal-de-mer, check-in, board and you are on the other side in about an hour (probably less time than it takes to actually get on board the ferry) and better still the dogs are with you in the vehicle so they are much less stressed.


Thanks Baldilocks,
Yes that was our original plan as liked the idea of being with the dogs whilst on the train but I dont know if you noticed but we have a long journey to get to Folkestone from Glasgow. We have daughter who lives in Newcastle so are going to stop overnight there and travel down to Hull for the overnight sailing to Zeebrugge. Will arrive there first thing in the morning hopefully rested if I dont get seasick. Going to put in a good amount of traveling on the first day - 7.5 hrs to Lyon with a long lunch stop, next day, 5hrs to Girona then another 5 the next day down to Oliva.


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Well, I nearly bought a house yesterday. 

Had contact from the solicitor on Monday that all checks had been completed and that he was happy for us to proceed. Then contacted my bank and arranged for a banker's draft and booked flights. Arrived alicante Wednesday 23.30, overnighted there and travelled to Oliva for the bank appointment at13.30. All well and good until 12.30 when the agent phoned me to say that they needed payment split between three drafts, but they didn't yet have the names to go on them! Thus panic and frantic phone calls ensued for an hour. Bank manager was very helpful and said no problem come back at 09.00 tomorrow with the detail and we will sort it, bearing in mind the appointment with the Notary was 11.00 in Gandia. 
As we had the afternoon spare we drove to the agent and then went for another look at the house which was just as we remembered and just as it should be. On the way back to our hotel for the night we had a phone call from our solicitor and went to see him. The upshot was that at 18.45 Thursday before the Friday completion the seller's solicitor had told him that Iberdrola had disconnected the electricity for non payment and removed the meter, his advice at this point was not to proceed on Friday. More frantic phone calls between us, two solicitors and the agent got us nowhere. 
So, yesterday at 11.00 we appeared before the notary and signed Power of attorney toour ssolicitor to proceed on our behalf once everything is connected and correct. 
A big disappoinment and we have ended up with two days to kill when we expected to be rather busy.
still, on the plus side, our U.K. house completes this week and the bulk of our possessions are being uplifted to be shipped over on Tuesday, just hope we can find somewhere to put them!!!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Goodness, how nerve-wracking. They do say that moving house is one of the most stressful things we ever do, up there with divorce! Hope you manage to chill out and enjoy the rest of your stay.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Relyat said:


> ...
> 
> The upshot was that at 18.45 Thursday before the Friday completion the seller's solicitor had told him that Iberdrola had disconnected the electricity for non payment and removed the meter, his advice at this point was not to proceed on Friday.
> 
> ...



I wonder why he said that? 

The debt would stay with the previous owners - you sign a new contract and Iberdrola install a new meter.

The only issue might be that you would need a boletin to get the new contract but at least it would all be in your name.


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

That's what we thought. 
They will arrange reconnection, which must include settling all debts, and we will take over afresh. Not a problem as such, just a waste of time,.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Relyat said:


> That's what we thought.
> They will arrange reconnection, which must include settling all debts, and we will take over afresh. Not a problem as such, just a waste of time,.


I don't know who's advising you, but you do NOT need to clear all outstanding (electricity) debts. Having said that, it may be the most expedient route.

I know this from previous experience. In my case it was with a tenant. They stopped paying so, once they had left, I had a new contract for supply put back into my name. The debt stayed with them and I didn't have to pay a penny (centimos).


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Relyat said:


> That's what we thought.
> They will arrange reconnection, which must include settling all debts, and we will take over afresh. Not a problem as such, just a waste of time,.


Best of luck and hope you are sorted out in the next couple of days , its challenging this house buying lark !


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2014)

My goodness, Relyat, we thought we were having a hard time until I read that! Is there something in the air around Oliva and Denia that's making it so difficult for us?


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

We're in! 
Here for a week to sort things out, then back to the UK for a few weeks to sort out last bits and pieces. I can't say how good it feels to get this part of my journey done, but now the next stage of my life starts and with it the new challenges. 
When I'm in the UK and have a better Internet connection i will fill in more detail and acknowledge those that have made this possible and are worthy of my thanks. 
For the time being I raise a glass to you all.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2014)

Well done Relyat! I'm very very pleased for you.


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

To precis, we were due to complete on the Friday but were told that no electricity meter was present, we then decided not to proceed. We had already booked return flights for the Sunday and as Iberdrola could not guarantee reconnection within 15 days could not justify staying there on spec and possibly paying open ended hotel bills, So we returned to the U.K.

Due to commitments, our furniture was due to be loaded on the following Tuesday. We were due to complete on our U.K.house on the following Friday. Thus, it was difficult for either of us to be in Spain that week.

So, Tuesday our wordly goods were put on a lorry bound for Spain; during the loading, I received an Email to say that the meter had been installed and the supply reconnected.

Thursday, I had confirmation that our solicitor had been to the Notary that morning that morning and the Spanish house was now ours !!!! Within hours, literally, our furniture had been unloaded and placed within the house.

We flew out again on Tuesday 22nd, received our keys and set about sorting out our home. We spent a week there and made a go of getting things straight, Sadly, we had to return to the U.K. (again!!) on Tues 29th and remain here for a coupe of weeks yet, until we settle things. Our next trip to Spain will be the permanent move.

It's been a convoluted couple of weeks. So much of what we wanted to do and when we wanted to do it was influenced by others. However, you can't get worked up about it and control everything, what's meant to be will be.

A couple of weeks or so and we will be able to reap the rewards of our work so far and start work on our new life and I can't wait!

My thanks are due to:-

Valerie and David, for introducing us to......

Francisco and Carlos of Corona Solicitors. They saved us a fortune (if anyone needs their details, let me know)

Natalia of Sabadell, for her help.

Simon Creed of Azahar Properties for going above and beyond at short notice.

Steve and team at Way2Go removals for what was not their easiest move, particularly for Luke's help !!

I am happy to expand on any of the above by pm if anyone wants to know more. For the time being I look forward to my new life.


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

It's been a few weeks since I could post here, but here's the latest.

Our time back in the U.K., whilst busy, dragged - it seemed like months since we were in Spain. Still, our ferry was booked and on Sunday 31st August we loaded my little truck to the gunwhales and boarded Brittany Ferries bound, overnight, for Roscoff. This wouldn't have been my passage of choice, but the Santander route was booked for weeks to come and I couldn't face driving hours up the South coast to come back down again the other side.

The crossing was smooth and Brittany Ferries were, as always, brilliant. Having disembarked on the 1st we then drove South and overnighted in Bayonne. The 2nd was spent with a delightful and spectacular drive from Northern Spain to Valencia, arriving in our home at 14.30.

Whilst in the U.K. and up until today, I only had internet access via the mobile, so use was for necessities only. However, today we are reconnected with you and the rest of the world!.

It's been a busy week with the hours and days simply disappearing, but so pleasing. I'd cleaned the pool on our last visit, so first job was to refill it and we've used it every afternoon after whatever tasks we had for the day have been completed.

The house is still a mess, as is the garden, but we will find the expertise we need to get done what we want. For the time being it's half our time spent doing the necessaries and half "pottering" doing the jobs we want to - all of it pleasurable.

Our youngest son is visiting in two weeks time and our eldest in six weeks. We have to buy a car and our existing U.K. reg one will then be driven back to the U.K. and sold, so that will be another contact with them.

I can't thank you all enough for your advice, to me and others, which I have sucked up selfishly; it made the move and my continuing transition so much easier.

Life is good.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm delighted for you, Relyat. It sounds as if you're finally able to unwind and enjoy the dream. Don't disappear from the forum now you're here and settled!


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Not a chance!!

Now the work begins, stand by for questions...


----------

